# Market Day



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi All,

Does anyone know the day of the week for the Ferreira do Zêzere market. In fact you could post all market days here for reference. I will start:

1. Tomar - Fridays

Thank You

Rik
lane:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Buy a copy of the Almanac? (little black & white booklet) from a newsagent, lists loads of things including markets, only a € or so


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

moggy666 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know the day of the week for the Ferreira do Zêzere market. In fact you could post all market days here for reference. I will start:
> 
> ...


Ferreria`s market was on a Monday


----------



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

mrforja said:


> Ferreria`s market was on a Monday


Hi mrforja, you say *was* is that because you don't know if it still is or because it has been stopped. I hope it hasn't stopped they have only just finished building the new covered market.

lane:


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

moggy666 said:


> Hi mrforja, you say *was* is that because you don't know if it still is or because it has been stopped. I hope it hasn't stopped they have only just finished building the new covered market.
> 
> lane:


Hi Moggy its just that when i was that way in october it had been moved to some waste land by the police station.
When living in Portugal I would rather go to this market than Tomars fridays market ( to big and too many people) my number one stall was the guy and his wife who sold plants in the corner on the lower floor in the old covered market.


----------

